# Used Glock 17 pricing?



## jojo76 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Glock 17 9mm with two mags that I would like to sell and need some help pricing it. It is in great condition. It has regular sights on it. It is owned by a police officer that only shot it at twice yearly range qualifications and took care of it very well after those shoots as far as cleaning, etc. 

If anyone can assist me in pricing it I would great appreciate it.

Thank you,
Jo-Anne


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

i just payed $536 otd for a brand new glock 19 w/ regular sights and i bought a used 17 3rd gen. w/ night sights awhile back for $500 otd slightly used. i think that was a fair used price w/ night sights, so maybe $450-$460 w/o night sights?


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

At the gun show I went to this weekend, 450 was about the going rate for the Glock 19, although I figured I would ask a few dealers how much they would buy one for if I were to sell mine and laughed in their face when they said 325-350.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

$450


----------

